# Knights of Solus



## Macbeth (Nov 3, 2003)

First, let me explain that this i smy first story hour. I don't know why I'm so sure I want to do this, but I just want to join in. I hope that all you ENWorlder's find this campaign as fun as I do.






*************************

The boat skimmed over the water, making fast progress towards Windhaven. Verren looked over the edge, the magical facade of a human face hanging over his metal body. Below decks, the gnome was busy preparing for flight. After Windhaven they would be off into the void, but first they would have their first test. The whole issue of the mission concerned Verren little. He had few feelings about anything, and the concept of religion that Cade had been trying to communicate for days made no sense to his childish psyche. And now he would be stepping forward in an open challenge to win converts to the 'religion' that he could barely understand. It was a living, but he was fighting for a god who's existence he could no comprehend.

A head emerged from the water, the slightly pointed ears leaving ripples as the creature cut through the water with amazing speed. Several other heads appeared, and shadows in the water gave the suggestion that the hands attached to these heads were holding tridents.

One of the sea creatures spoke:
"Hello, there, might I ask what your doing in these waters?"

Verren wasn't ready for this. Golems are not designed for human interaction. But he wasn't a normal golem anyway.
"We are proceding to Windhaven to win converts to Cade's god."

"Ah." The creature's humanoid face showed a total lack of comprehnsion. "Well, then, could I speak to this Cade."

"Yes" Verren moved away, and found Cade preparing for the flight they would be making after Windhaven. "Cade, there are people in the water who want to know what we are doing here."

"People in the water, eh? Seems the sea eleves from that village have come to greet us." Cade stood waist tall to Verren, and he was drapped in robes with a pendant resembling the sun hanging around his neck. "Fine. I will go to speak with them."

Verren and Cade proceded out to the railing of the junkship where the creatures were still keeping pace. Verren stood behind Cade, ready for any trouble. After all, he had been hired to protect Cade, and he could not fail. Cade spoke out to the sea-thing in a calm voice. "Hello, I asume that you are from the village beneath us? And you would be the religous guard of Deep Shashalas?"

"Yes, we are, what is it to you?"

"My name is Cade, and I am the high preist of Solus. We are traveling to Windhaven to find converts. I understand that Solus and Shashalas are not at odds, and are on friendly terms, so I see no violation of any teritorial rights here. Might we continue on?"

"Fine, pass through as you wish. In fact..." The cogs could almost be seen turning in the sea-creature's eyes. "I would like to offer you a guard, as a token of good faith. Otter, you're reassigned. Cade is now your commander, the deep mother knows I've had enough of you." 

ONe of the sea creatures, more human then any of the others, drifted towards the ship, pulling himself onto the deck with Verren's help. "Hey, there, my names Otter, I guess i'm with you now."

Verren's steely gaze was unmoved. "Very well." Cade, however was much more compassionate. "Good to have you with us, Otter, let me show you around"



Next Time: Some REAL plot! Find out what the heck Cade's plan is! Adventure in Windhaven! The major plot, revelaed!


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 4, 2003)

I think the gnome is making you write.  

What's the campaign background?


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 4, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I think the gnome is making you write.
> 
> What's the campaign background?



Oh yeah, campiagn background. that'll have to wait for tomorrow...


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 4, 2003)

Okay, no story update today, but some backround to make sens of the first installment:

Setting: Well, the setting is suposed to be mysterious, even the players didn't know much ahead of time. Suffice it to say that this is a varient on the Spelljammer setting from Polyhedron.

Characters: Otter and Verren are the PCs at this point. Cade is an NPC, but he is very important, and you end up seeing a lot of him. THere is another PC that came in later, and one PC dies, but thats getting ahead of myself.

Level: Everybody starts at second level.

Races: Otter is a half sea elf (I had a hard time making that clear), Verren is a Nimblewright from the MMII, but using the idea of racial levels from Savage Species.

Classes: Otter is a fighter, Verren is taking Nimblewright racial levels.

Hmmmm, beyind that, I hope to explain things in the story, If there is something you don't understand (I know there is alot to cover) just post it, I'll anser your questions.

Another update tomorrow, with some actual story progression.


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 5, 2003)

saw the Matirx at 7 AM this morning after only 4 hours of sleep. Not going to update today. Must sleep...


----------



## Sparky (Nov 14, 2003)

Nice start Macbeth, I dig. Can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks. I'll bet adding my second major story update tomorrow.


----------

